# Seedy toe- How long to fully heal?



## ljohnsonsj (15 October 2014)

My tb mare got diagnosed with seedy toe. It all got cut away last time she had the farrier (Approx 6 weeks- she is seeing him again tomorrow)

Farrier says to keep digging out and rinsing with peroxide and iodine. This has been done daily, and the foot doesn't seem to be growing back.

Will see what farrier has to say tomorrow, horse is not lame at all and hasn't been since she we found out she had it. If anyone has any alternative methods that worked well for them please let me know as i am my wits end with a holey foot!


----------



## chestnut cob (15 October 2014)

The foot won't grow back - surely it will just grow down from the coronet band?  If you cut a nick into a fingernail, it wouldn't heal, your nail would just continue to grow down as normal and hopefully the new nail (foot in horse's case) will be healthy and complete.


----------



## ljohnsonsj (15 October 2014)

chestnut cob said:



			The foot won't grow back - surely it will just grow down from the coronet band?  If you cut a nick into a fingernail, it wouldn't heal, your nail would just continue to grow down as normal and hopefully the new nail (foot in horse's case) will be healthy and complete.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, me being rubbish at wording. Yes for the new foot to grow down was what i was supposed to say


----------



## Liane (15 October 2014)

My horse went lame with it and he ended up having six months off (in which time the hoof grew back down and he came sound).


----------



## Adina (15 October 2014)

Some years ago after a very wet winter my daughters horse got a small bit of seedy toe.  Shoeing after shoeing, it didn't seem to improve ie. the farrier had to cut it back each time, so that the area was the same (if you know what I mean).  Then the farrier said that it would look a bit ugly but he would like to cut more out.  That worked, each shoeing there was less of the cut back showing as the hoof wall grew down.  I suppose we should remember that the infection can continue travelling up.  At no time was he lame.  The cavity was packed with a filler.


----------



## ljohnsonsj (15 October 2014)

Adina said:



			Some years ago after a very wet winter my daughters horse got a small bit of seedy toe.  Shoeing after shoeing, it didn't seem to improve ie. the farrier had to cut it back each time, so that the area was the same (if you know what I mean).  Then the farrier said that it would look a bit ugly but he would like to cut more out.  That worked, each shoeing there was less of the cut back showing as the hoof wall grew down.  I suppose we should remember that the infection can continue travelling up.  At no time was he lame.  The cavity was packed with a filler.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for the reply- I have a feeling this is the way hers is going to go as i aren't seeing no improvement even though it is cleaned and disinfected 3-4 times a day.


----------



## Pinkvboots (15 October 2014)

Seedy toe is difficult to get rid of my mare had it for some time and it ended up causing a very large crack in the front of her hoof and an infection tracked up into the foot infecting the pedal bone, she ended up having the infected bone removed and it has not returned, I would let the farrier cut a bit more away then use the keratex putty for the hole, its brilliant stuff and stayed put inbetween each shoeing when we used it for the hole in my horses foot after she had the infected bone removed.


----------



## Scatterbrain (15 October 2014)

2 of my horses have had white line disease and both have been successfully treated by farrier cutting it away and spraying frequently with Osmonds Baktakil. I was advised not to use any fillers, just let the air at it and keep it clean. I used the Baktakil twice weekly for several weeks and within 2 shoeings, all sign of infection had gone. Both hooves are growing down nicely and I'll continue to spray once a week as a precaution.


----------



## debsandpets (16 October 2014)

My farrier refuses to cut away the hoof to access the seedy toe. I have been treating it with peroxide, cleaning it thoroughly and then using white lightening gel in the hole and packing with either cotton wool (which is working better than hoof putty) or hoof putty.
A friends horse had it and their farrier recommended using cotton wool soaked in eucalyptus oil and it cleared up very well after nothing else worked for her.


----------



## Tiddlypom (16 October 2014)

If you feel that the seedy toe is not improving, then I'd get the vet involved. It is essential to remove all the seedy toe crud right back to healthy foot.

My youngster had what appeared to be an insignificant crack in her RF, which wouldn't grow out. The vet rocked up, and had to drill out a large chunk of hoof extending 3/4s of the way up to the coronet band . The seedy toe had tracked up a long way from an insignificant looking opening. Several months later, it is all growing out nicely with the aid of alamycin purple spray and keratex hoof putty.


----------



## ljohnsonsj (22 October 2014)

Small update on this- Farrier came out to shoe her again, rasped her foot and dug out the 'hole - Infection is all gone! Hurrah!

Has the tiniest little gap left now, which i will keep cleaning until it fully grows back


----------



## Pinkvboots (22 October 2014)

Glad its gone using milton soloution a few times a week can help prevent it, just get a small syringe and squirt it all around the wall of the hoof.


----------

